
Wyze leaks personal data for 2.4M security camera users - joeraut
https://blog.12security.com/wyze/
======
joeraut
Wyze responded with a forum post discussing the leak:
[https://forums.wyzecam.com/t/updated-12-29-19-data-
leak-12-2...](https://forums.wyzecam.com/t/updated-12-29-19-data-
leak-12-26-2019/79046)

